# Duck boat project



## BrentWin (Jul 1, 2015)

I am a call maker and a turner by heart, but every once and awhile I take on a flat work project to keep my self humble. This time I am am making a couple of Kara style layout boats for my son and I to duck hunt out of. They are kind of like a kayak that has been mashed flat and wide.

The bulk of the boat will be pine (hangs head in shame), but I am using Ash for the gunnels and keel. The Ash is needed because of the flex needed to shape these parts of the craft. (Notice how I used the work "craft" instead of boat. That makes the uninformed think that I know what I am doing.)

After an hour search for my square, tape measure and a pencil, I dive into butchering some wood. I some remember why I avoid flat work. All of the measuring and squaring and remembering which end of the board to measure from. I had to turn a quick call barrel afterwards, just to settle my nerves.

Anyway, after a night of making parts and a night of assembly, here's where I am on boat #1. The second pic is what it will look like (in theory) when I am done.

I should get most of the way done with at least one of these before the end of the weekend. I post more pics of the adventure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2015)

Cool stuff, more please, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice!!! That is going to be sweet!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 1, 2015)

A very good start.


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 2, 2015)

Super cool!


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 2, 2015)

looking forward to updates.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 2, 2015)

me too


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 2, 2015)

Serious woodworking! Following. Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 2, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 2, 2015)

Night 3: Got the cockpit mounted and the bow and stern bracing in. Tomorrow will be a light day. I am going to put a coat or two of primer on the frame. And I'll 
start putting the skin on Sat and Sun.

start putting on the skin Sat and Sun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 3, 2015)

I've never hunted ducks. It doesn't look like there is room for 2 people and gear. No seats? How does this thing work without falling out of it? Puzzled. Gary


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 3, 2015)

Gary, It's a one man layout boat. It's designed to be poled or paddled out is shallow marsh and camouflaged in areas with very little natural cover. They can carry 1 man, a dog and 6 dozen decoys. When hunting, the dog lays on the deck so he doesn't a bunch of water into the boat. Here are some pics that might explain better. You can find a complete explanation of this hunting method at Rob Leonard's web sight. http://www.myduckboatplans.com/index.htm. Rob is a former Navy Seal, a wildlife biologist and one hell of a duck hunter.


a

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan (Jul 3, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> The Ash is needed because of the flex needed to shape these parts of the craft. (Notice how I used the work "craft" instead of boat. That makes the uniformed think that I know what I am doing.)


I'm not sure about folks in UNIFORMS, but there's some in suits that will believe anything.
Okay, just pokin' fun 'til I wake up.
Great looking build, I'll be watching for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks Allen, spell check just doesn't help when you misspell a work correctly. lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Jul 3, 2015)

That was bunches closer than lots of mine for sure.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2015)

justallan said:


> Thought whiz benches cluster then laughs if mind far shore.



Yes, we can see that.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 13, 2015)

After a weeks delay, I got back to boat building. Due to 90 degree and 75% humidity, I moved out of the shop and set up in the shade to catch a little breeze. I got the bottom and top skinned with 1/4" Sureply. It's an underlayment that's laminated with waterproof glued. The inside of the ply and the frame were painted with latex house paint before assembly. The next step will filling the seams and screw head indentions with fiberglass jelly before covering the entire boat with 6 oz. fiberglass cloth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Looking good Brent. What weight fiberglass you using?


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 13, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Looking good Brent. What weight fiberglass you using?



Ray, I'll be using 6 oz. cloth.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 16, 2015)

After a month of not much progress, other than a little Bondo and sanding, I got back to work on the boat today. I hate fiberglassing. Everything that you touch gets sticky and eventually stuck to something else. Usually that something else is me. But we got thru it. Now all that's left is little sanding and itching and a couple coats of paint.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 16, 2015)

I plan on christening her "The Filthy Whore "

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2015)

Never seen one of these, very cool Brent!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 17, 2015)

Tony said:


> Never seen one of these, very cool Brent!!


 
Are you talking about the duck boat?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this! This is way cool!


----------

